# Resident Evil 6



## Yetman (Sep 21, 2012)

I was going to buy this as my new game for the winter but I tried the demo of it last night and was a bit disappointed. Long gone are the lonely moments slowly walking down a corridor as the tension builds while you wait for something to burst out from somewhere and start eating your face. Now, straight away the zombies have fucking guns?!

It's more standard FPS kind of style than ever, and there's loads of games like that about. Was hoping for some proper survival horror in the classic sense rather than this run of the mill shooter but with herbs.....

Anyone got it? Does it get better?


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 21, 2012)

no and probably not.


----------



## tommers (Sep 21, 2012)

No, I lost interest in RE after playing 5.  Zombies with guns isn't helping raise my hopes.


----------



## dylans (Sep 21, 2012)

tommers said:


> No, I lost interest in RE after playing 5. Zombies with guns isn't helping raise my hopes.


 
4 was absolutely superb. The best game I have ever played by far. 5 was meh, an unimaginative reloading of 4 with slightly different scenery and characters, dull, predictable and far too short. I felt ripped off. So I agree with you,, I lost faith in the series after 5 and have little enthusiasm for 6.

Loved 4 though.


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 21, 2012)

Will buy it just because its a main re title 


But must admit after loving 4 

It took me months to get into 5, only playing thru it fully the second time I bought it.. First major battle with the big fella was such a meh opening to a game

Did they not release hd updates of the original games last year?




What I don't get is why capcom thinks we are bored of straight forward zombies ..


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Sep 21, 2012)

4 was excellent - I heard 5 was shit though so couldn't be bothered. If it turns out this is a good one I'll probably buy it once the price drops but I won't be waiting in eager anticipation.


----------



## spacemonkey (Sep 21, 2012)

What's the easiest way for me to play Resi 4? Short of buying an old gamecube!


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 21, 2012)

Buy an old gamecube..


Tis the best version of the game


Other ones are shitty port from the ps2 or xbox..





*also if your going to grab an old gamecube pick up zelda twilight princess*


----------



## tommers (Sep 22, 2012)

Wii version was great.  Do you have a wii?


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 22, 2012)

Think to remember tommers is that the wii version is actually a port from another company 's version of the game..


Quite a few games released on both the wii and gamecube look beeter on the GC

For the best visual experience of Re4 you have to go the gamecube route


----------



## tommers (Sep 22, 2012)

Well.. you can also play the gamecube version on a wii, if that's your thing. 

I had never heard that about the different versions, I just thought the control system actually fitted the game well. For once.


----------



## Yata (Sep 23, 2012)

The zombies with guns might not be actual zombies think theyre brainwashed people or whatever from the 5th one and theyre on Chris's campaign in 6. I've not even played RE since Code Veronica and sounds like I've not missed much (lol). But I've always wanted to play a co-op RE against zombies and watched a bit of Leons campaign on YouTube it actually looks pretty good might be lacking the jump out of your seat moments but it still looks like RE to me imo just things have changed a lot since the first game, possibly a lot easier now but thats a problem with a lot of games


----------



## Ax^ (Sep 14, 2013)

i hate this game with a passion


----------



## Citizen66 (Sep 15, 2013)

I haven't played RE since, well, the first one.


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 26, 2013)

Citizen66 said:


> I haven't played RE since, well, the first one.


The directors cut version of the original has the best dialogue of any video game ever created. Every line is so poorly voiced it's utterly laughable, takes away from the survival horror aspect when you're pissing yourself after every cut scene. Barry Burton deserves his own spin off series called ''Take a look at this!'.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 26, 2013)

Callum91 said:


> The directors cut version of the original has the best dialogue of any video game ever created. Every line is so poorly voiced it's utterly laughable, takes away from the survival horror aspect when you're pissing yourself after every cut scene. Barry Burton deserves his own spin off series called ''Take a look at this!'.


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 6, 2019)

so already played this upon release and remember it being a git to complete

but downloaded it on a whim  because the cut scence are sort of interesting

should of stuck to youtube, worse controls in the entire series


----------



## cybershot (Dec 7, 2019)

Yep, this was the first RE game I just couldn't stand. I only played it for 5 hours before never picking it back up.


----------

